

Internet Explorer 8 release candidate is coming out within a month - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/15/browser-showdown-at-the-churchill-club-ie-8-release-candidate-coming-this-month/

======
vaksel
Some more info:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2009/01/10/ie8-in-
windows-7...](http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2009/01/10/ie8-in-
windows-7-beta.aspx)

